# DNA Testing...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I was just curious if anyone has done DNA testing on their Malt. I saw that you can order the kits online or even pick them up at Petco or PetSmart. 

I am kind of interested in trying it on Toby.  I'm pretty sure he is all Malt, but like I said, I am just curious.

Any thoughts?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it's pretty pointless. I suppose if you have the extra money lying around with nothing better to do with it, it could be fun. lol 

Finding out that your dog is purebred or not purebred doesn't really change how you feel about them in my opinion, which is why I think it's pointless. Of course, if I found out my "purebred" Maltese was a mix (as in being scammed), I would be furious with the breeder. lol

I say you take the money and buy Toby a new outfit!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> I think it's pretty pointless. I suppose if you have the extra money lying around with nothing better to do with it, it could be fun. lol
> 
> Finding out that your dog is purebred or not purebred doesn't really change how you feel about them in my opinion, which is why I think it's pointless. Of course, if I found out my "purebred" Maltese was a mix (as in being scammed), I would be furious with the breeder. lol
> 
> I say you take the money and buy Toby a new outfit!


:thumbsup: Great post, I totally agree.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm sure I'll never do, but sometimes my curiosity gets the better of me. Yes, I would rather spend the money on him (or maybe even me! LOL). 

I guess I am just also wondering how accurate they are and how far back can the DNA be traced.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Those tests say they aren't meant to test Purebred dogs. Plus they really aren't very accurate. I personally wouldn't waste my money on one. Werent you the one who said he was stolen as a puppy from a show breeder and that he was a show hopeful? If so, he should definitely be purebred :thumbsup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

myfairlacy said:


> Those tests say they aren't meant to test Purebred dogs. Plus they really aren't very accurate. I personally wouldn't waste my money on one. Werent you the one who said he was stolen as a puppy from a show breeder and that he was a show hopeful? If so, he should definitely be purebred :thumbsup:


Yes, that was me. I am sure he is purebred, but things like this interest me. I was just wondering if they can detect, say Bichon, from somewhere in his lineage. I think he is purebred, but I would be curious to see if he had something weird in him.

Plus, I was just wondering what others' thoughts on this were and if anyone had it done. DNA fascinates me.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

For some reason I think I read some where that DNA testing is only to test for a few of the dog breeds. _"One drawback of the test is that it can certify only 38 of the most common breeds. If your dog’s composition does not fall within those outlined breeds, the test may show breeds from earlier in your dog’s ancestry."_ I too love DNA stuff but I just don't think the test is refined enough yet.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Toby's Mom said:


> Yes, that was me. I am sure he is purebred, but things like this interest me. I was just wondering if they can detect, say Bichon, from somewhere in his lineage. I think he is purebred, but I would be curious to see if he had something weird in him.
> 
> Plus, I was just wondering what others' thoughts on this were and if anyone had it done. DNA fascinates me.


I've seen a few members on YorkieTalk post that they did the test on their dogs and the results usually come back wierd. I can't remember specifics but for one yorkie I think it said a high percentage of yorkie and then a few other breeds in there too. It would make sense I guess since some breeds share common ancestors or certain breeds made up other breeds. I just don't think those tests are very accurate at all...I believe they are only 70 something percent accurate (or the MARS test is I read).


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Nissa Fiona said:


> For some reason I think I read some where that DNA testing is only to test for a few of the dog breeds. _"One drawback of the test is that it can certify only 38 of the most common breeds. If your dog’s composition does not fall within those outlined breeds, the test may show breeds from earlier in your dog’s ancestry."_ I too love DNA stuff but I just don't think the test is refined enough yet.


I had heard that a few years ago, and I guess that was another question of mine--have they fixed this problem yet? Apparently not. 

Whatever Toby is, I love him to pieces, but DNA intrigues me. I guess I wanted to play CSI with him! LOLOL


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

We did a DNA test on our rescue, Brandy. Why? Because her hair was a bit poofy and I have all my others in full coat. Soooooooo, I wanted to grow her out as well. The DNA test was done to see if there was a chance of possibly another breed mixed with maltese and that is the reason for the poofy hair. When we rescued her, I didn't think her to be a full maltese then because of her hair but that didn't stop us from adopting her and falling in love with her. 

I picked the DNA kit up at PetSupermarket for $35 and found out that they can only DNA match her swab with what is in their data bank. So if they did not have maltese in their data bank, they would not be able to say she was purebred........ the results would be undetermined. BUT because this particular DNA testing company has the major breeds in their data bank, they were able to determine she was 100% maltese. So now I am growing her coat out and she is looking more maltese with the weight of the hair pulling the poofy look out. Of course good grooming tools, shampoos/conditioners and daily brushing goes a long way to a lovely coat too.

So there ya have it, our reason for having the DNA test done. We had the extra money floating around and we wanted to make sure we were not fighting with hair that would never lay silky like a maltese because she was possibly mixed with another breed. If the results had come back as a maltese mix, I would simply have kept her in a puppy cut and our love for her would not have changed even a twitch! She is our heart and the results of the DNA test would never have changed that.........:wub::wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Home DNA tests, eh? Who knew.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

My pups' test results would most likely come back:

Paris: 90% Maltese, 6% Weassel, 4% Human. :w00t:
Coco: 99% Cat, 1% Maltese. :blush:


It's a pretty cool technology.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Canada said:


> My pups' test results would most likely come back:
> 
> Paris: 90% Maltese, 6% Weassel, 4% Human. :w00t:
> Coco: 99% Cat, 1% Maltese. :blush:
> ...


:smrofl::smrofl: Oh Jilly, you crack me up!!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

The first Vet visit we made he tested her along with a host of other things. My daughter keep talking about showing her and wanted to know that she was healthy and had a good bite and on and on. (I thought yeah right, with the situation we got her in) He recommended testing. It was 30.00 and it came back all maltese. we sent her info in the AKC when we registered her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think Cosy's would come back part kitten


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I've thought of doing this out of curiostiy for my latest addition Oliver. Lexie I have no question about. And some who have seen Oliver's pic think he's all Maltese but coming from a mill I'm just simply curious. I wouldn't give him up no matter if he turned out to be part troll. We love him! 
I didn't know you could just go buy a test at Petsmart. I'm going to the vet tomorrow for another checkup for Oliver so I'll ask about it there.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Most of these tests are pretty bad i.e. not scientifically accurate. 

I personally wouldn't bother


----------

